# Bully Max High Performance Dry Food



## Pitlover (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello, I am looking for any input people may have on this food. I haven't been able to find any reviews or discussion of it in forums. It runs about $2 a pound.
Also I asked their customer service about the ASH content and they claim it doesn't have an ASH content? I thought all dog food has ASH?


----------

